# Trackless MT5



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I am looking at buying a 1999 MT5 with a blower and broom with 2300 hrs on it. Was a city unit. Has anybody put a 8' or 10' plow on the front of one of these? I know it can be done, but does it work? I want to put it on a shopping mall lot and plow, then blow all the snow into a retaining pond.
It has a 90hp cummins, and just under 6' blower, how far will it blow snow?
Anything to watch out for?
Price range for this unit? How much does it weigh? It is used and need to be painted. but otherwise seems to be sound.
Thanks


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

email this guy, I was going to still might buy a trackless machine. he is very helpful!
also check out his website for used units

Bill Campbell [[email protected]]


----------

